
Make the Internet Great - caublestone
https://matthewcauble.com/make-the-internet-great-8de961c107be#.jdh9frxi6
======
alando46
Interesting post. I'd wager that the real barrier isn't getting a high speed
signal to everyone, but rather getting electricity so that everyone can charge
a high speed device. Check out this pic of the earth at night:
[http://geology.com/articles/night-satellite/satellite-
view-o...](http://geology.com/articles/night-satellite/satellite-view-of-
earth-at-night.jpg)

------
crawfordcomeaux
I'm not confident in representative democracy as a governance model for
something as important as the Internet. The political climate in the US
suggests the model's susceptible to emotional manipulation.

How about a system for people to independently register their needs & if the
system is meeting them?

